# τζάμπα μάγκας



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ ο ορισμός είναι ακριβέστατος:
*τζάμπα μάγκας* αυτός που συμπεριφέρεται σαν μάγκας, που κάνει τον σπουδαίο ή προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί, έχοντας εξασφαλίσει τον εαυτό του, χωρίς να κινδυνεύει: «όλοι αυτοί οι επιτήδειοι της πατριδοκαπηλίας, του απομονωτισμού, της δημαγωγίας, της αρπαχτής, όλοι οι “τζάμπα μάγκες”, οι έμποροι εθνικών οραμάτων...» (εφημ.)​
Υπάρχει και ο *τζαμπαμαγκισμός* (σχολή ολόκληρη, αλλά λίγα τα ευρήματα ακόμη).

Αφού λοιπόν έχουμε τον εύστοχο ορισμό, μπορούμε να βρούμε και αγγλική απόδοση; Ή είναι κι αυτό ολόδικό* μας και δεν μεταφράζεται;

* Το τονίζω όπως το λέω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Στο ΛΚΝ (λήμμα μάγκας) υπάρχει ελαφρά διαφορετικός ορισμός: _(έκφρ.) τζάμπα μάγκας, για άνθρωπο που παριστάνει τον τολμηρό, το ριψοκίνδυνο εκ του ασφαλούς_

Μια επιστημονική αντιμετώπιση θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει από μία γενική απόδοση του _μάγκα_. Στη συνέχεια (και αν δεν σηκώσουμε τα χέρια ψηλά), θα είμαστε αρκετά κοντά στη λύση αφού, σύμφωνα και με τον ορισμό των λεξικών, ο τζάμπα μάγκας είναι κάτι σαν lightweight, wannabe μάγκας.

Στη συνέχεια, θα πρέπει να εντάξουμε στη σωστή οικογενειακή κατάταξη και τα περίπου ή wannabe συνώνυμα: ψευτόμαγκας, κουραδόμαγκας, κουτσαβάκης.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2011)

Πάντως, υπάρχει πλούσια προϊστορία πριν πλαστεί ο όρος. Αναρωτιέμαι τι περισσότερο έχει ο τζάμπα μάγκας από τον Λιονταρή, ας πούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι, σήμερα πια, «Λιονταρής» είναι όνομα με το οποίο βαφτίζονται τα λιοντάρια στα παιδικά παραμύθια







ενώ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που θα βάφτιζε σήμερα τον σκύλο του «Μάγκα». :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...ενώ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που θα βάφτιζε σήμερα τον σκύλο του «Μάγκα». :)


Έτσι έλεγαν τον πρώτο μου σκύλο!

ΥΓ Ααα, είπες «σήμερα»...


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το διαφορετικό που θέλω να πιάσω είναι το «εκ του ασφαλούς», το «χωρίς να κινδυνεύει». Το _τζάμπα_ τού δίνει έμφαση και ζητώ να δω μήπως υπάρχει και αγγλικό που να τονίζει αυτό το στοιχείο. Τα διάφορα για τον λιονταρή που κοίταξα (bully, braggadocio, blusterer, grandstander, swaggerer κ.ά.) δεν μου έδιναν την αίσθηση που αναζητούσα.


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
Για το τζάμπα - ίσως two-bit, smalltime... ταιριάζει νομίζω με τα συμφραζόμενα.
Μάγκας είναι πιο δύσκολο.

Για το τζάμπα μάγκας..
*Two-bit hero *(or *bully* or *punk* ?) .. το two-bit hero ίσως υποδηλώνει ότι δεν κινδυνεύει ο μάγκας - ήρωας.

.. and τζάμπα μαγκιές - could be two-bit heroics ?


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Μου αρέσει το _two-bit_, ιδίως στο *two-bit bully*, έστω κι αν δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ψάχνω. Έχει πλάκα το παρακάτω από κριτική παλιάς ταινίας:
...and a young Keith Carradine as Two-Bit, a novice full of bluster and false bravado out to make a name for himself...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Το _*τζάμπα μάγκας*_ μου βγήκε καθώς άκουγα κάποια πολιτική εκπομπή προχτές (στόλισα έτσι μέσα μου κάποιον από τους συνομιλητές). Αλλά φαίνεται ότι βρισκόταν στο υποσυνείδητό μου από την ομιλία του βουλευτή Λαμίας Νίκου Τσώνη, που χρησιμοποίησε την ιστορία με τον Δημητράκη για να δώσει μια πιο παραστατική χροιά στην ομιλία του. Και έριξε κι ένα σαρδάμ στο τέλος.






Θυμήθηκα τη χρήση της έκφρασης καθώς πληροφορήθηκα τις επιθέσεις που δέχτηκε στην πόλη του. Έπιασε η αστυνομία κανέναν από τους «αγανακτισμένους»; Μπα... Οι τζάμπα μάγκες είναι πολλοί, δεν είναι μόνο ο Δημητράκης.


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2011)

Για να πούμε πάντως του στραβού το δίκιο, ο κατεξοχήν τζάμπα μάγκας στο επεισόδιο, και ιδίως με την έννοια που είπες ότι τον διαφοροποιεί από τον Λεονταρή, δηλ. πως ό,τι κάνει το κάνει εκ του ασφαλούς, ήταν ο βουλευτής, ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ, άρπαξε από το λαιμό τον πολίτη που τον έφτυσε φωνάζοντας "θα σε γ... ρε κ...".


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2011)

Είπα (#1), σχολή ολόκληρη ο τζαμπαμαγκισμός. :)


----------



## cougr (Jan 13, 2013)

Αν συμπεραίνω σωστά από την χθεσινή επίθεση του υπουργού Οικονομικών κ. Γιάννη Στουρνάρα κατά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και της ελάσσονος αντιπολίτευσης, ο «_τσάμπα μάγκας_» είναι επίσης αυτός που στα αγγλικά χαρακτηρίζεται ως _easy rider_ ή, όπως συνηθίζουμε να τους λέμε σήμερα, _ freeloaders/free riders_

_«Η αντιπολίτευση - και κυρίως η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση - στερείται πλήρως εποικοδομητικών προτάσεων. Το «όχι σε όλα» δεν είναι εποικοδομητική πρόταση. *Ασκείτε την «πολιτική του ξένοιαστου καβαλάρη»*, ή, όπως το λέει ο λαός, *«τζάμπα μάγκες»* _(Γιάννης Στουρνάρας, kathimerini.gr)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά τα αντανακλαστικά σου! Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι άλλο περιεχόμενο έχει ο όρος *ελεύθερος καβαλάρης / easy rider* έτσι όπως τον κουβαλάμε από την ταινία, άλλο ο τζαμπατζής _freeloader_ και άλλο ο _τζάμπα μάγκας_ με τη σημασία που ήθελε να του δώσει ο υπουργός (populist, υποθέτω — those who promise the moon, but never take responsibility).


----------



## cougr (Jan 13, 2013)

Εντάξει λοιπόν. Λόγω της έλλειψης επαρκούς περιεχομένου, εμένα πήγε ο νους μου αμέσως στους _freeloader/freeloading politicians_ και νόμιζα ότι ίσως ο Στουρνάρας παρέπεμπε σε κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2013)

Ίσως τους αποκάλεσε κάτι ισοδύναμο με το "armchair critic/s";
Με την έννοια ότι είναι εύκολο να επικρίνεις ή να δίνεις συμβουλές από τη σχετική ασφάλεια (και την άνεση) της πολυθρόνας ( δηλαδή όταν βρίσκεσαι μακριά από την γραμμή πυρός - όταν δεν έχεις την ευθύνη), παρά να προτείνεις κάτι εποικοδομητικό.


----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2013)

Taking into account the definition of "τζάμπα μάγκας" at slang.gr (ie. τζάμπα μάγκας=ανίκανος άντρας) and the symbolism inherent in the term "ξένοιαστος καβαλάρης" (or easy rider), I think Stournaras was taking a shot at their supposed laxness and ineptitude and implying that they take the easy way out.


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> Taking into account the definition of "τζάμπα μάγκας" at slang.gr (ie. τζάμπα μάγκας=ανίκανος άντρας) and the symbolism inherent in the term "ξένοιαστος καβαλάρης" (or easy rider), I think Stournaras was taking a shot at their supposed laxness and ineptitude and implying that they take the easy way out.



Hi, cougr.
Stournaras is definitely calling the opposition lazy, as well as accusing them of lacking initiative; and an armchair critic also has it "easy" (it's a cush and lazy life, as "armchair" suggests), but the term also incorporates "critic" , which Ι think is important, as it's quite relevant here.
Ξένοιαστος καβαλάρης υπάρχει ως όρος (because of the successful Easy Rider movie), αλλά άμα υπήρχε το αντίστοιχου του "armchair critic", στα Ελληνικά, νομιζω θα το προτιμούσε.

The reason I think "critic" (of armchair critic) is an important additional element and relevant here....
I think Stournaras was sick of the constant criticism and the negative campaign waged by the opposition and his response was (along the lines of) .. it's easy to be the opposition where you're just sitting comfortably and lazily on your backsides (in your armchairs, let's say) and playing the clever critic, by saying "no" to everything. how hard is that? No, no, no - big deal!
Can't you, as the opposition, think of (i.e. are you too lazy to think of) something constructive? Are you capable of coming up with any plans or strategies of your own?
In other words he's putting the thought in the public's mind - what's going to happen if the opposition was to come to power (one day) and has to come up with plans and make real decisions, as all they seem capable of is being the opposition and playing the critic by saying "no"... that's why I think armchair critic is what he was getting at, or trying to get it. "Critic" is an important element here (on top of the "easy-lazy" component).
For Stournaras' version of "τσάμπα μάγκας", I suggest "armchair critic".


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2013)

The pedant in me says (he could be wrong too, and I told him to take it "easy"), I should have written: " ...if the opposition were to come to power (one day) and had to come up with plans and had to make .." - last paragraph, sorry.

Also, I should have written cushy instead of cush .. 2nd line.


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2013)

pontios said:


> ....... as all they seem capable of is being the opposition and playing the critic by saying "no"... that's why I think armchair critic is what he was getting at, or trying to get it. "Critic" is an important element here (on top of the "easy-lazy" component).
> For Stournaras' version of "τσάμπα μάγκας", I suggest "armchair critic".



Good morning pontios,

all's good and well with your analysis but at the end of the day it's really just conjecture on our part. However, given that there is a very common saying in Greek- έξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λένε- which incidentally is quite frequently used against opposition parties, journalists and other perceived critics of the government and which in this context directly alludes to "armchair criticism", it would be fair to presume that Stournaras would've used this if that's what he'd meant.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ τη συνέντευξη του κ. Στουρνάρα στη ΝΕΤ τώρα και επανέλαβε τα μπερδεμένα που είπε στη Βουλή. Ήθελε να πει ότι η αντιπολίτευση είναι τζάμπα μάγκες (που μπορεί να είναι και armchair critics). Τα άλλα που λέει προέρχονται από μπέρδεμα του ξένοιαστου καβαλάρη / easy rider με τον τζαμπατζή στα τρένα / free rider και τον τζαμπατζή γενικά / freeloader. Ας μείνουμε καλύτερα μόνο στο _τζάμπα μάγκες_.

(Αναφέρθηκε, αν άκουσα καλά, και σε κάποιον οικονομολόγο που είπε ότι «σ' αυτή τη ζωή τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο εκτός από το θάνατο και τους φόρους». Προχτές κάποιος έγραφε ότι νομίζει ότι το είπε αυτό ο Φραγκλίνος Ρούζβελτ. Ξέρουμε ότι το είπε ο Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνος.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] (Αναφέρθηκε, αν άκουσα καλά, και σε κάποιον οικονομολόγο που είπε ότι «σ' αυτή τη ζωή τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο εκτός από το θάνατο και τους φόρους». Προχτές κάποιος έγραφε ότι νομίζει ότι το είπε αυτό ο Φραγκλίνος Ρούζβελτ. Ξέρουμε ότι το είπε ο Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνος.)


Death and taxes, σ' ένα νήμα για τη _βιωσιμότητα_ του χρέους.
Βιοτή αβίωτος, φόρος αναλλοίωτος, βοά αποχειροβίοτος.


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Αναφέρθηκε, αν άκουσα καλά, και σε κάποιον οικονομολόγο που είπε ότι «σ' αυτή τη ζωή τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο εκτός από το θάνατο και τους φόρους». Προχτές κάποιος έγραφε ότι νομίζει ότι το είπε αυτό ο Φραγκλίνος Ρούζβελτ. Ξέρουμε ότι το είπε ο Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνος.)



Και πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο βιβλίο _The Political History of the Devil (1726), _ του Daniel Defoe.


----------



## pontios (Jan 17, 2013)

cougr said:


> Good morning pontios,
> 
> all's good and well with your analysis but at the end of the day it's really just conjecture on our part. However, given that there is a very common saying in Greek- έξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λένε- which incidentally is quite frequently used against opposition parties, journalists and other perceived critics of the government and which in this context directly alludes to "armchair criticism", it would be fair to presume that Stournaras would've used this if that's what he'd meant.




Hi, cougr.
Sorry for my tardy response.
Of course it is just conjecture. It was just a suggestion, on my part, of a term that may have somewhat suited the occasion, if it had its Greek equivalent. So it's just a hypothetical.

From what nickel pointed out - it suggests to me that Stournaras was looking for something catchy and pithy, i.e., a simple label and not a cumbersome metaphor. 
It was obviously meant for public consumption, an attempt by Stournaras to condemn and berate the negative campaign - δηλαδή, "το Όχι, δεν είναι πρόταση, όσες φόρες και αν επαναληφθεί"; to point out that the opposition is lax, as you say (all we're hearing from them is "no"), as well as to highlight their lack of initiative to present or suggest a viable and alternative plan, despite their array of eminent economists.
Labels are effective as they are catchy, easily understood and repeatable. 
I'm not saying "armchair critic" was the label of choice, I was only suggesting (and conjecturing) that had it have been in his cache of labels, he may have chosen it, in this instance. No one wants to be tagged with something negative. Had the simple "naysayers" (its Greek equivalent) been in his cache, maybe he would have chosen that?
Is there a Greek equivalent for "naysayer", by the way?

The metaphor that you suggest may carry a similar meaning, but it is obviously not a label. Also, when it's reduced right down, and stripped right back to its basic elements, the image that it would be ascribing to the opposition would be that of a "singer" - which is something good and noble. Stournaras was looking for something original and a bit stronger, to suit the occasion, but his cupboard was bare.


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi pontios,

For the most part I concur with what you're saying, particularly now that nickel has pointed out, in his previous post, that the term _τζάμπα μάγκας_ could in fact be used to allude to an "armchair critic" (my understanding of the term until now was that it had a more confined meaning).

PS: I enjoy the way you cogently present ideas in an attempt to support your arguments by deconstructing the meaning of and psychoanalytically teasing out the possible underlying connotations of a phrase. For instance, not in a million years would I have connected the saying "έξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λένε" with the idea that it can confer goodness and nobility to those to whom it is directed to.

Anyway I'm off to the beach now. Enjoy your day!


----------



## cougr (Mar 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το διαφορετικό που θέλω να πιάσω είναι το «εκ του ασφαλούς», το «χωρίς να κινδυνεύει». [...]


 Το πλησιέστερο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το _cowardly tough guy_. 

 Lastly, please stop baiting the ballplayers. Too many of those who reach across the rail for a ball in play are *cowardly tough guys* who assume that same barrier will protect them from retaliation if they taunt a ballplayer and swipe at his face. 

He's a *cowardly tough* piece of shit who only acts that way when all his mates are with him.

Ή πιο περιφραστικά- _Tough from the safe side of the fence_


----------



## pontios (Mar 16, 2013)

I love your persistence, cougr.

There's also the slang term "window warrior" (or "window tough-guy"); although not widely used, it seems to fit the bill.
Its shortcoming might be that it's "jail talk slang".

Here's a window warrior having a bad day in Melbourne, taking his frustrations out on his poor, defenceless phone (warning - there's a bit of swearing).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYPc1kFdN1A


----------



## cougr (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you're familiar with jailhouse slang pontios. :)

Funnily enough, I had been aware of the term "Windows warrior" (aka "internet tough guy", ie someone who projects a fake tough or aggressive persona behind the safety of his computer) but not the "window warrior" of the prison variety.


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2014)

Βρήκα αυτό το χαζό κλιπ, με τίτλο "The armchair tough guy", και αμέσως σκέφτηκα αυτό το νήμα.
Episode 2 of the Angerman Chronicles series by: Ian Strang and Adam Southwick


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 20, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και μια άλλη, πολύ διαδεδομένη, σημασία της έκφρασης _τζάμπα μάγκας_, που το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ παραβλέπουν: 
του ανθρώπου που είναι μόνο λόγια, που λέει πολλά και σπουδαία αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα.

Κάτι αναφέρει το slang.gr (ο cougr πήγε μέχρι εκεί, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκε ιδιαίτερα):
Τζάμπα μάγκας = ανίκανος άντρας... Που το παίζει μάγκας αλλά δειλιάζει στην πρώτη δυσκολία...
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tzampa_magkas_703

Αυτό νομίζω ότι φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά στην περίπτωση της χρήσης της έκφρασης από τον Τσώνη όταν μιλά για τον Δημητράκη.
(το έχει ήδη επισημάνει ο nickel, εδώ)

Υπό αυτή την έννοια, προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις είναι και τα: 
"He's all talk and no action"
"He's a man of easy words"


Ακόμη, το armchair critic του Πόντιου φέρνει στον νου τον armchair hero (υπάρχει και τραγούδι).


----------



## cougr (Oct 21, 2014)

Επίσης, "He's all front and no substance".


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 21, 2014)

Gee-whiz, nickel.
Tons of good answers here. Bet, you're experiencing option paralysis by now.
Well, not to be outdone--given the vast variety of English dialects--let me add some American lingo for you too.

In the first sense of _τζάμπα μάγκας_, what you'll hear nationwide is _false bravado_.
Alternatively, as pontios already suggested, you can add just about anything you like after the word _armchair_: +hero, +rebel, +quarterback, +general, +warrior, etc.

In the second sense of the term (=big talker), as dominotherory pointed out, there is no single term across America.
Off the top, I'd say _all hat and no cattle_, a phrase my wife has never heard of since usage varies by state.

Here's an assortment of synonyms from Wiktionary:
*all hat and no cattle*
(US, idiomatic) Full of big talk but lacking action, power, or substance; pretentious. 

Synonyms:

all bark and no bite; all bluff and bluster; all booster, no payload; all crown, no filling; all foam, no beer; all ham, no let; all hammer, no nail; all icing, no cake; all lime and salt, no tequila; all mouth and no trousers; all mouth and trousers; all shot, no powder; all sizzle and no steak; all talk; all talk and no action; all wax and no wick; all motion and no meat; all show, no go; all fart and no poo

Good luck!


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ...
> _all hat and no cattle_
> 
> all bark and no bite; all bluff and bluster; all booster, no payload; all crown, no filling; all foam, no beer; all ham, no let; all hammer, no nail; all icing, no cake; all lime and salt, no tequila; all mouth and no trousers; all mouth and trousers; all shot, no powder; all sizzle and no steak; all talk; all talk and no action; all wax and no wick; all motion and no meat; all show, no go; all fart and no poo
> ...



Νάιιιςςς! _Αυτά _μ' αρέσουν πολύ, τα αυθόρμητα και παραστατικά! Ευχαριστώ, Παράκτιε. 

Το _all hat and no cattle_, ψευτοκαουμπόης (και ψευτοκαμπόσος), ε; Ο ου μπόης, μεγάλος στη λαλιά, μικρός στο μπόι.

Και το all bark and no bite: _γαβγίζει μόνο, δε δαγκώνει_. To all shot, no powder το 'χουμε μονολεκτικό, _άσφαιρος_, ενώ το all sizzle and no steak το 'χουμε χορτοφαγικό: _όλο λάδι κι από τηγανίτα τίποτα. 

_Όλα αυτά όμως είναι και άλλων νημάτων κλωστές, όπως μερικά που θυμάμαι τώρα: 

*Ο καθένας με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια

**putting your money where your mouth is*

*Actions speak louder than words*

*walk the walk

*No Action - Elvis Costello






glibido


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 21, 2014)

Spot on, Daeman! 
Except in your last example, _walk the walk_?
Hmm, I'd say _walk the talk_ is more common in US English usage.

In World English usage, however, it's hard to think of a 2-word translation for _τζάμπα μάγκας_ that would be immediately and universally understood.

For the record, last time I checked, the US and Brazil had the lead in churning out volumes of slang every day!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 21, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Synonyms:
> 
> all bark and no bite; all bluff and bluster; all booster, no payload; all crown, no filling; all foam, no beer; all ham, no let; all hammer, no nail; all icing, no cake; all lime and salt, no tequila; all mouth and no trousers; all mouth and trousers; all shot, no powder; all sizzle and no steak; all talk; all talk and no action; all wax and no wick; all motion and no meat; all show, no go; all fart and no poo
> 
> Good luck!



That's a nice contribution, Παράκτιε, and it would have been a lot better if you had cited your source, though I believe you didn't do it on purpose. In fact, I'm sure. There's no trick, no attempt to misguide, just the original Wiktionary text. Having said this, I have to add that this is a high quality site and it deserves a certain degree of diligence, IMHO.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 22, 2014)

> That's a nice contribution, Παράκτιε, and it would have been a lot better if you had cited your source




With ref to "all hat and no cattle" you mean? 
I already did. Just scroll up and look (Wiktionary). 
The link color though is too dull to show.

(btw how do I change that? just underline the word too?)


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ...
> Except in your last example, _walk the walk_?
> Hmm, I'd say _walk the talk_ is more common in US English usage.
> ...


Αλλάζει ο Μανωλιός και βάζει τις λέξεις του αλλιώς.

This beat's for y'all.  Walk the walk - Poe






Hey, everybody, when you walk the walk
You gotta back it all up but can you talk the talk?
Hey, everybody, when I hear the knock
Don't wanna measure out my life to the tick of a clock


----------



## pontios (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> In the first sense of _τζάμπα μάγκας_, what you'll hear nationwide is _false bravado_.
> Alternatively, as pontios already suggested, you can add just about anything you like after the word _armchair_: +hero, +rebel, +quarterback, +general, +warrior, etc.



"Sideline" probably works too? 

It's easier to snipe from the sidelines than to play the game. There's no getting your hands dirty, no risks .
to take.

Sideline sniper in place of armchair critic...
It's easier and safer to be a sideline sniper than to put yourself in the spotlight and have to do the hard stuff.

You're just a sideline sniper, afraid of putting up some decent ideas of your own.

"Sideline" suggests relative safety - that you're not in/on the firing line (or in the line of fire), i.e., you're a safe distance from all the centre stage action.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> With ref to "all hat and no cattle" you mean?
> I already did. Just scroll up and look (Wiktionary).



You're right, I should have given it a closer look. 




CoastalFog said:


> The link color though is too dull to show. (btw how do I change that? just underline the word too?)



Blue font or _italics_ have proven to be really helpful and, to the best of my knowledge, are widely used.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2014)

...
*Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός*


Unless most of us want to... erm... to shift the paradigm, changing colors.  Let's have a poll!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> The link color though is too dull to show.
> (btw how do I change that? just underline the word too?)





dominotheory said:


> Blue font or _italics_ have proven to be really helpful and, to the best of my knowledge, are widely used.



I mean that you can have the whole text in blue font and part of it (e.g., the synonyms) in italics.


----------



## pontios (Oct 22, 2014)

Further to my post #37 ... I probably should have added.

From dictionary.com
*snipe
*
verb (used without object), sniped, sniping.

5.
to shoot at individuals as opportunity offers from a concealed or distant position:
The enemy was sniping from the roofs.
*6.*
to attack a person or a person's work with petulant or snide criticism, especially anonymously or from a safe distance.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 22, 2014)

PONTIOS
Good shots, keep them coming, dude.
I'm familiar with point #6 when used as a verb, but not as a noun. A sniper here only refers to a literal one!
Even dictionary.com doesn't list its figurative sense under "sniper," only under the verb "snipe." See what I mean?

DAEMAN


> Αλλάζει ο Μανωλιός και βάζει τις λέξεις του αλλιώς.



I hear you, man. Yep, that's all Manny does. But watch this: he doesn't cut corners!
Meaning, if you're gonna say "walk the walk" you must also add "talk the talk" somewhere in that same context.
Witness your great song:
_Hey, everybody, when you walk the walk
You gotta back it all up but can you talk the talk?
_
Otherwise, just say walk the talk to sum it all up.

DOMINOTHEORY
Thx for your help, I'm gonna give it a try!

PS In his color use guidelines, what does the doc mean by "όταν τσιτάρεις κτ"...? 
Ιs that greeklish for "when you cite sth"?
Just guessing...


----------



## pontios (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> PONTIOS
> Good shots, keep them coming, dude.
> I'm familiar with point #6 when used as a verb, but not as a noun. A sniper here only refers to a literal one!
> Even dictionary.com doesn't list its figurative sense under "sniper," only under the verb "snipe." See what I mean?




Fair point, CoastalFog.
Still, the dictionaries might need to catch up?

Someone who snipes is a sniper, whether that be with a gun or by taking potshots at someone in a figurative sense from a safe distance - in my book, anyway.

There's plenty of google references to "sideline sniping and sideline snipers", used in the figurative sense.

What I was getting at, is that perhaps "sideline" may be used instead of "armchair" in some cases - where "sideline" readily suggests a safe distance. I just mentioned "sideline sniper" as one example of this sideline combo.
I was just exploring this possibility as another approach and solution.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, remember, I can only speak for Americans 
In point of fact, clicking both of your links returns chiefly British usage hits (.uk-suffixed URLs or its commonwealth states).



> Still, the dictionaries might need to catch up?



Absolutely, my friend, I couldn't agree with you more on that one.
Back in my college years, whenever I got my hands on a dictionary, the first thing I read was the author's preface. In fact, I always do that.

Still remember something I read some 30 years ago in the preface to the Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary, 9th Edition (1962?):
"A dictionary is not a judge of words. It is only a record of observed fact."

Has anything changed since? Not much really. 
Sure, we've got myriads of reference works available online. But even they have a hard time keeping up with the perpetual deluge of "observed facts." 

This issue has also been discussed ad nauseam here: Τι είναι γάμος;
More specifically, starting at message #6 onwards. 

Zazula's comment is a real riot! :lol:


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> PS In his color use guidelines, what does the doc mean by "όταν τσιτάρεις κτ"...?
> Ιs that greeklish for "when you cite sth"?
> Just guessing...



Your guess is right, but not quite right:
Τσιτάρω means "to cite", but it's not greeklish, it's a rather informal/colloquial (low register) expression, very popular during the 70's and 80's among members of the left wing.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> (btw how do I change that? just underline the word too?)


When you want a link to stand out and you think its red color won't do the trick, yes, add an underline to it. That's what I do.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Τσιτάρω means "to cite", but it's not greeklish, it's a rather informal/colloquial (low register) expression, very popular during the 70's and 80's among members of the left wing.


:woot: Μου έφτιαξες το σιβί από μία λέξη μόνο! Τζίζας! (να δω ποια αριστερή παράταξη το είπε ποτέ αυτό... )


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> :woot: Μου έφτιαξες το σιβί από μία λέξη μόνο!



Προσλαμβάνουν βετεράνους της αριστεράς; Να το σκεφτώ κι εγώ μήπως και meet the requirements (είμαι κι αριστερόχειρας)!!! 
Αλλά μη μου πεις ότι η χρήση της λέξης _τσιτάτο_ (και _τσιτάρω_, αυτό ακόμη πιο "ψαγμένο") δεν ήταν (τω καιρώ εκείνω...) ένα από τα κλασικά εκφραστικά μέσα για να δείξει κάποιος ότι είναι μπασμένος στον θεωρητικό λόγο των αριστερών πολιτικών απόψεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Αλλά μη μου πεις ότι η χρήση της λέξης _τσιτάτο_ (και _τσιτάρω_, αυτό ακόμη πιο "ψαγμένο") δεν ήταν (τω καιρώ εκέινω...) ένα από τα κλασικά εκφραστικά μέσα για να δείξει κάποιος ότι είναι μπασμένος στον θεωρητικό λόγο των αριστερών πολιτικών απόψεων.


Προφανώς η χρήση ξεκίνησε έτσι, αλλά προσωπικά έχω εντάξει από καιρό στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιό μου και το _τσιτάτο_ και το _τσιτάρω_ επειδή το θεωρώ ως βέλτιστη λύση για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση -- και το συζητάμε (ένα νέο νήμα γεννιέται).


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς η χρήση ξεκίνησε έτσι, αλλά προσωπικά έχω εντάξει από καιρό στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιό μου και το _τσιτάτο_ και το _τσιτάρω_ επειδή το θεωρώ ως βέλτιστη λύση για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση -- και το συζητάμε (ένα νέο νήμα γεννιέται).



Σαφώς και συμφωνώ κι αν θέλεις κάνε και μια διόρθωση στο τσιτάτο μου: στον τόνο του _εκείνω_ (τω καιρώ).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ένα νέο νήμα γεννιέται


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1372


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> Αλλά μη μου πεις ότι η χρήση της λέξης _τσιτάτο_ (και _τσιτάρω_, αυτό ακόμη πιο "ψαγμένο") δεν ήταν (τω καιρώ εκείνω...) ένα από τα κλασικά εκφραστικά μέσα για να δείξει κάποιος ότι είναι μπασμένος στον θεωρητικό λόγο των αριστερών πολιτικών απόψεων.



«Γνωρίζετε δηλαδή ότι η πάλη των τάξεων παραμένει ιστορικά αδικαίωτη, ενώ η διεθνής καπιταλιστική μεθοδολογία σαμποτάρει την πρωτοβουλία της κολχόζνικης ιδιοκτησίας με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται ένας σεχταρισμός που αποπροσανατολίζει τις μάζες και τις αφήνει σε ένα τέλμα ιδεολογικής σύγχυσης με ανεπανόρθωτες συνέπειες στην ανάπτυξη του κινήματος της εργατικής τάξης και στην αποδέσμευσή της από τα ιμπεριαλιστικά δεσμά;»

Σύμφωνα με το τσιτάτο του σύντροφου Κωσταντή. Εγώ σ' αυτό το προτσές δεν μπήκα, γιατί βοσκούσα το πρόβατα εδώ παραπέρα. Αλαλούμ, μα αλλού 'μουν. Αλλά δε μετράω, γιατί είμαι γνωστός ντεφετιστής και ρεβιζιονιστής. Και ρεβυζιονιστής καμιά φορά. 

Κι άλλο νήμα γεννιέται, αλλά καθυστέρησε λιγάκι ο πελαργός, τέσσερα χρόνια και βάλε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2014)

Όπου και να σας βρίσκει το κακό, αδελφοί,| όπου και να θολώνει ο νους σας,
*τσιτάρετε *Διονύσιο Σολωμό | και *τσιτάρετε *Αλέξανδρο Παπαδιαμάντη. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2014)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι _τσιτάτο = μνημόνιο μνημόνευμα_;


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2014)

Έλα, Δόκτορα, μη με μαλώνεις. Ένα αστείο πήγα να κάνω, για την πλάκα του πράγματος. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2014)

Και πού να δεις που θα έφτανε το άγχος μου σήμερα αν είχες αναφέρει Γεώργιο Καραϊσκάκη... :)


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyway, I vote for: (νομίζω είναι το πλησιέστερο στο νόημα; )
armchair tough guy
 ... (there's 92 google results for the query "armchair tough guy" and 20 for "armchair toughguy" - so a growing chorus). ;)

https://hat4uk.wordpress.com › 2015/02/22 › reality-1-how-...
Feb 22, 2015 - "And yes, it seems, Yanis Varoufakis did 'agree' to the phrase. ... I accept that its easy to be an armchair tough-guy when you're not the one ..."


----------

